# live bait coyote hunting



## Don Jahner

does anyone use live bait for calling in coyotes have access to chickens or a 10 week old red poodle pup who cries loudly when left alone of coure i would have to cage pup so it won't get hurt. was told cats work but don't have one. i've been trying calls all i got was a big owl. any help appreicated.


----------



## HARRY2

A dead animal would work just as well.


----------



## Don Jahner

I would think that the sound and movement of a young puppy or even a young rooster would be so much better than a dead animal as hard as i try i can't come close to producing these natural sounds i was hoping to hear from someone who may have tried something simular with live bait and possibily get a few tips. thanks Don


----------



## mattvelline

Oh boy....hope no one from PETA reads this one! Forget the puppy, get yourself a digital caller....I recommend Foxpro if you're on a budget....great sounds....looks like a large flashlight, easy to carry....and you can turn it OFF, unlike a horrified Poodle! G&F will surely frown on most live bait too....just a word of caution. Wildlife technologies makes a spendy one with multiple speakers....but this is coyote hunting....my favorite of all....worth every penny if you love it!!!

Best you can do is pick your spots well.....downwind...calling into the wind or at 40 degrees either way....coyotes senses are supercharged...all work equally well....but if he's hungry....he'll throw caution to the wind!

A hand-held squeeker will help when they're close...but not close enough!


----------



## Brad.T

Using live bait is illegal in ND i'm pretty sure. It also isn't real ethical. If you want to use bait i would say find some road kill and get a permit to take it of something of that nature.


----------



## Don Jahner

if chicken is in a cage an can't get hurt how is that unethical,if i wasn't a hunter i would say shooting the coyote was unethical he's the one getting hurt. but i enjoy hunting follow all game laws and concider myself very ethical. your opion is respected tho. thanks Don


----------



## Don Jahner

Brad t i noticed on june 27th you posted you coyote hunted with decoy dogs. were these live dogs. i would like to try something like that. please explain how it works. and the ethics Thanks Don


----------



## Brad.T

A decoy dog is a dog that sits with you on stand when the coyotes approach the dog chases after them getting them very riled up. Then the dog turns around and comes running back to you with the coyote on its heels. It is really something to watch and hunt over. There is a few videos out on the subject that you can order.

"Taking it to the Dogs" With Cal Taylor and Murphy Love

"Doggin Coyotes" by E.L.K inc

I would suggest getting one of these videos and seeing if it is something that interests you. It takes a lot of time in the field with a dog of a certain breed to get a good coyote dog.


----------



## Don Jahner

will look into that thanks.


----------



## HARRY2

What i meant by dead animals would be something like a cow that died and is laying in a pasture somewhere, it helps to know farmers that let you know when something is laying dead out there, the coyotes will keep coming back till its gone. Of course this will not be an everyday thing. you could also buy a decoy with motion,you can fool the ears more easlily if you have something for them to see and relate to the rabbit in distess calls.


----------



## fishunt

how about used rabbit and break their leg or shoot them and still alives and tie it up and let rabbit calling cry ... I am sure fox / bobcat / coyetes will come right away and it might works


----------



## sierra03

Very bad idea. Why would you break an animals legs and make it suffer so you can bring in a coyote. Just remember the respect man...its all about the respect!


----------



## sierra03

Harry...when i see your profile pic there...i know you mean business!! I love king of the hill.


----------



## fishunt

cuz after that I would eat rabbit


----------



## Bore.224

Fishunt, please stay away from the general public, they will use you to judge the rest of us!!


----------



## Fallguy

how about used rabbit and break their leg or shoot them and still alives and tie it up and let rabbit calling cry ... I am sure fox / bobcat / coyetes will come right away and it might works

Fishhunt: Type so I can read it!


----------



## sierra03

fishunt said:


> cuz after that I would eat rabbit


But the rabit just spent a half hour suffering for your enjoyment. Im nowhere near PETA, but I still have my ethics. If I want to kill an animal, I want to make sure it suffers the least bit.


----------



## sierra03

Oh and its probably illegal


----------



## Brad.T

Fishunt
I have to say it's things like your post about breaking a leg and letting the rabbit squeal that adds fuel to the anti's fire. I'm sure that would bring a coyote on the run but would you be able to do it and keep a clear consious (sp). This sport is about becoming the hunted instead of being the hunter. That takes you as a hunter or outdoorsmen out of the equation altogther. You might as well just shoot the coyotes from a plane if your going to go that route.

Also i have to agree please start proof reading a little just to make it a little easier for all of us to understand.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Fishunt, I'm appalled that any website would allow your post! PETA is probably using your comment when they put on their presentations for schoolkids! UUUUgggHHHHH! If all predator hunters think this way I'm going to hang up my guns, and bows, and ................


----------



## Brad.T

huntnfishnhabitathugger
I don't believe that i can justify deleting a post just because someone made a suggestion about doing something that we aren't all agreeing with. It was just a suggestion on how to do some baiting.

All predator hunters are not this way, infact i would venture to say that i think most of the predator hunters that i associate with respect the coyote a lot more then say a serious deer hunter respects deer, and so on and so on


----------



## sierra03

whoa hold on Huntnfishnhabitathugger, Most predator hunters are deer, duck, and pheasant hunters also. And we're not a class of hillbilies sacrificing(sp?) little innocent animals. I still cringe and feel bad for an animal after I pull the trigger, and I am a pretty hardcore predator hunter. I know the facts that hunting has a purpose,(to control herd population, prevent disease) I know the animal deserves the respect, and I know I still have the right to have fun being out there when im doing all this. peace--


----------



## Fallguy

Animals such as the coyote or even the rabbit have been around a lot longer than humans, and they will be around when we are gone. They deserve the respect that we can give them. Learn as much as you can about your sport, enjoy the time you spend pursueing them, and you will find that you will respect them more. After all, if it wasn't for them, you wouldn't be hunting!


----------



## Dan Bueide

Guys,

I'm not a predator hunter so I'll leave the ethics and legality of fishunt's suggestion up to you.

One thing you should know about him - If I recall correctly, he's deaf, and as I understand it, deaf people process language and communicate in writing differently that hearing-abled folks. Just thought you may want to know...


----------



## Fallguy

Fishunt,

I owe you an apology.

I have a female track athlete that has hearing problems. After going back and reading the post that makes sense. Maybe *I* am the one who needs to go back and proofread my own posts.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

I'm a really avid predator hunter, too! And every other kind of game hunter, too! But breaking rabbits legs or torturing them to bring in a coyote???? Good grief!!! PETA will be definitely using the "Copy and Paste" feature to make us all look like a bunch of cruel, cold blooded psychopathic jerks. I don't care to be associated with anyone who would not be shocked with this kind of suggestion, even in jest! It bothered me that he seemed kind of sincere! I'll agree to disagree and respect almost anyone's opinions, but torturing animals??? Give me a break!! Give that guy a break too - an arm or leg - and let him call grizzly bears......................


----------



## Brad.T

Fishunt
I'm sorry i completely forgot that we had this discussion about your posts and your condition. Again please accept my apology for telling you to proofread better.


----------



## curty

Well with that all said, how about try this.

www.dseoutdoors.com

It is a bird decoy that operates on batteries. It can be used to bring predators such as fox and yoties. about $40.00 bucks and the birds are $10.00 for a pack of three.


----------



## sierra03

I am aware of fishunts hearing problem, and i read and understand all his posts. I am just setting his remark on the rabbits straight so it doesnt give people unjust ideas. Im sure he is not the only one who has thought the real rabbit in distress is the best call. But to some of those who read fishunts post and said; good idea, will be making a bad decision. But now the ethiics of predator hunters is set clean again.

Fishunt, I was not attacking you, but we cant just let that phrase of yours set loose. That is not a good idea, and should not be followed. But i know you are a successful sportsman, and have a young child developing to a strong hunter. Just remember he is following your foot steps, teach him the ethics and good sportsman..ALONG with the skills you have taught him so far. And good luck with the season which is approaching quickly this year.


----------



## sierra03

yea curty, those would work as well. You bring him in to the decoy, and his focus goes to the decoy, and not on you. Probably brings him in closer and gets the saliva running!! :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Anyone seen Randy Anderson's decoy, dang, what's it's name? Anyway, it's a coyote, that moves, and has mange. Quite hilarious actually...and works too. They set it up on a romote control car of some sort.

If anyone's seen his Calling Coyotes video, you'll know exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## HARRY2

Was is Phoebe?


----------



## fishunt

that is ok maybe I didnt say correct things to say but when I go hunting for small games and happened I saw rabbit and shot him and still alive and though would be a good idea for using fox , coyete,and bobcat ... I am sorry if u think it is wrong but I always do eat cotton tail rabbit. forgive me and have a happy hunters P.S. I have a great time open day for ducks and geese and it was a great and learned to used on field and it was crazy this morning haha take care bros and sis


----------



## Fallguy

fishunt,

I also eat cottontail rabbits. I breaded and fried some up in oil with some chicken once. Tasted really good. I usually shoot one every pheasant season and it is a real treat.


----------



## Brad.T

The decoys on Randy Andersons videos was Phoebe, and one other name for his first coyote decoy the died of mange LOL. Then it was Rick Palliet that had the remote control truck with a stuffed animal on the top called "dog ears" i believe. Just thought i would clear that up  :wink:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Brad, now I remember!! That's right, been so long since I've watched the videos. Gotta pull them out again, always good for a laugh!


----------



## Don Jahner

went out sunday tried calling without rooster wife didn't like idea. no luck but will try curty suggestion. thaks for input Don.


----------



## fishunt

try field mice squeaking caller?


----------



## xdeano

I'll tell you what works like a dream. It is called a Mountain Cur. 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/mountaincur.htm 
Take a look, they work the best that i have ever seen. All they are is a decoy dog. The web site sould give you all the info.

I'll give you a senario, the dog acts as a decoy so when you are calling the coyotes don't even see you. Then when the Cur gets a visual of the coyote it will chase it and eventually bring the coyote into shooting range. They work so well it isn't even fair for the coyotes. Two Cur work best for spring and fall work, one is good for the winter. I recommend a female about 30-35 lbs.
Just a thought. 
Deano


----------



## Brad.T

One of the dogs i got to hunt over this spring was a mountain cur they are a real impressive dog!


----------



## xdeano

They are worth their weight in gold, especially if you don't have a hunting buddy to watch your back. The Mt. Cur sees, hears, and smells just as well as any coyote. All you have to do is watch the dog and you'll know if there is something coming. It is an awsome tool, if you ever get a chance to see one in action, take the time. You will be impressed!
Deano


----------



## 1911a1

Sound inhumane, and disrespectful of all animals involved. :******: Not to mention that would be nothing but a buttful of ammo for the anti's cause. Check out the new issue of Fur Fish & Game.
:sniper:


----------



## 308

wow. u really dug this one up.


----------



## xdeano

To be honest with you, the more you revive old threads like this the more attention they get, so just let it die already.

xdeano


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt

I use leftovers and wet dog food and dry dog food works like a charm, Wet dog food is better or crows but Ol'Roy wet meatloaf is there favorite


----------

